# Superfeet - Best inserts for soccer cleats?



## Supermodel56 (Apr 23, 2018)

Our DD used to experience a lot of heel pain until we discovered Nike's Jr. Support line with the built-in heel cup and arch support.  A couple years ago, Nike stopped making them and we bought a few extra sizes so she could grow into them, but now she's outgrown those and she started experiencing heel pain again with her latest pair.  

We've been looking for some decent inserts that fit naturally in the shoe without adding bulkiness/don't negatively impact play and control, and won't break the bank...

The shoe store recommended Superfeet yellow, but we noticed those were made for hockey skates... does anyone have any experience with these or any recommendations for inserts that fit well into youth soccer cleats/shoes? (both FG and IC)


----------



## Seven (Apr 23, 2018)

When my DD had heel pain a few years ago, she started using Kidzerts heel cups in her cleats. They work well. I'm not sure what is comparable if your DD wears adult size cleats.


----------



## Seven (Apr 23, 2018)

Here is a link to their products

http://www.kidzerts.com/products.html


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Apr 23, 2018)

Supermodel56 said:


> Our DD used to experience a lot of heel pain until we discovered Nike's Jr. Support line with the built-in heel cup and arch support.  A couple years ago, Nike stopped making them and we bought a few extra sizes so she could grow into them, but now she's outgrown those and she started experiencing heel pain again with her latest pair.
> 
> We've been looking for some decent inserts that fit naturally in the shoe without adding bulkiness/don't negatively impact play and control, and won't break the bank...
> 
> The shoe store recommended Superfeet yellow, but we noticed those were made for hockey skates... does anyone have any experience with these or any recommendations for inserts that fit well into youth soccer cleats/shoes? (both FG and IC)


The black ones are the recommended ones for  soccer I believe. Dicks have them to see. You may need to trim them to fit in the shoe....


----------



## timbuck (Apr 23, 2018)

I think you are also best to try and find a cleat that has a removable (Ie- not glued down) insole.  I think that about 25% of the cleats on the shelf have this.


----------



## Surfref (Apr 23, 2018)

Don’t mess around with off-the-shelf inserts.  Use that heath insurance you pay for to have a podiatrist make your kid a custom pair of inserts.  My daughter started to have lower leg and ankle problems at 13 years old and we tried a bunch of off the shelf inserts with little to no improvement.  A friend recommended a podiatrist and daughter got two custom pair of inserts made.  One for her cleats and one for everyday shoes.  It cost us $150 out of pocket after insurance paid, but relieved ALL of her leg, feet, and ankle problems.  She is now 21 and on her third pair of inserts and the leg, feet, and ankle problems have not come back.  Don’t go through the physical therapy clinics that say they can make custom inserts, because they are not the same quality as from the podiatrist.


----------



## 1dad2boys (Apr 23, 2018)

timbuck said:


> I think you are also best to try and find a cleat that has a removable (Ie- not glued down) insole.  I think that about 25% of the cleats on the shelf have this.


The glue is easy. Just pull hard.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 23, 2018)

1dad2boys said:


> The glue is easy. Just pull hard.


Yeah, but I’ve found that the shoes that are designed to have a removable insole are more accomodating of an orthotic.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Apr 23, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Don’t mess around with off-the-shelf inserts.  Use that heath insurance you pay for to have a podiatrist make your kid a custom pair of inserts.


Just curious, are the custom ones they make thin enough to fit inside a soccer cleat? That's my main concern, I haven't had the podiatrist make a pair for me, but tried using Superfeet from a PT rec and when running and playing sports (even with stock insole removed) it was too bulky and my foot would actually slip out of the shoe if making a quick move.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Apr 23, 2018)

1dad2boys said:


> The glue is easy. Just pull hard.


Problem is, a lot of times the foam tears away before the glue does so you get these foam lumps that are really hard to get off the bottom.


----------



## gswarriors (Apr 23, 2018)

Both of my DDs used black superfeet for several years after previously dealing with heel pain (younger DD) and foot pain (older DD). The younger also did a lot of stretching based on doctor recommendation.


----------



## growingpains (Apr 23, 2018)

gswarriors said:


> Both of my DDs used black superfeet for several years after previously dealing with heel pain (younger DD) and foot pain (older DD). The younger also did a lot of stretching based on doctor recommendation.


Stretching definitely does help a lot! Been making her do that every night now.


----------



## Surfref (Apr 25, 2018)

Supermodel56 said:


> Just curious, are the custom ones they make thin enough to fit inside a soccer cleat? That's my main concern, I haven't had the podiatrist make a pair for me, but tried using Superfeet from a PT rec and when running and playing sports (even with stock insole removed) it was too bulky and my foot would actually slip out of the shoe if making a quick move.


Yes, a good podiatrist can have a very thin pair made for sports shoes or cleats.  When my daughter goes for a new pair of inserts the podiatrist has her bring in her cleats and running shoes to make sure that he knows how thick and wide to make the inserts.  He actually wraps her feet in cast type material and makes a mold of her feet to make sure the orthotic is perfect. Just remember that these orthotics are not all soft and cushy.  They are hard and made to help the foot maintain the proper form.  It took my daughter about three practices to get used to them.  I was really surprised at how quickly her feet and leg problems cleared up once she started wearing the orthotics.  It is funny to watch my daughter look for new running shoes.  The first thing she does is check to see if the insole is glued in.  The glued in insoles are easy to get out cleanly using the microwave and hairdryer method, but she says there are good shoes that don't have the glued in insoles so why mess with it.  She wears the top of the line Nike Tiempo cleats, which have removable insoles.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 25, 2018)

What makes you think your daughter needs an insert in her soccer cleats?
As mentioned above-  a podiatrist or ortho is a good idea. 
Soccer cleats are horrible for feet. But so are vans/converse and flip flops. 
I had foot issues growing up, but my parents wouldn’t spring for anything besides athletic tape to try and remedy it. 
In my 30s, I got into distance running. Went thru lots of different shoes and lots of heal and arch pain. Finally went to a doc and had orthotics made-  it was pretty life changing.


----------



## cerebro de fútbol (Apr 25, 2018)

Try the custom insoles at Road Runner Sports.  Maybe you have a store close by.  Thin Cushion is for sport shoes aka cleats.


----------

